
Star Wars just had 10 min event in Fortnite - strzalek
https://twitter.com/JuiceboxCA/status/1205972418876993536
======
larnmar
I’m amazed that there’s a Star Wars movie coming out this week and there’s
practically zero buzz. Haven’t heard anyone mention it in real life, and even
online it’s barely a topic of conversation.

